# I Need a Phone WITHOUT CAMERA



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

I need a phone without a camera -- my budget is Rs.4000 [can strech a bit]

Camera phones are not allowed in my campus -- ordinary ones are  

Bummer.....

My Priorities are

1) Good Music Player
2) Radio
3) Must have expandable memory [memstick port]
4) Good Speaker Sound

Please suggest to me all the options......


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

E51 no camera one


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

krates said:


> E51 no camera one



Its too expensive... whats its price?

EDIT: Fount out from eBay -- Rs.11,000 -- wayy too expensive for me

To clarify - I already have an N73 M -- I dont need a high feature phone --


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 11, 2008)

Moto w270...dats the one u shuld go for


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2008)

Go for the Vodafone magic box phones. They are cheap, come with basic features and loaded with talktime.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

How is the Moto W270? 
Pls tell me abt it

Price
Speaker Quality

Does it have radio?


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 11, 2008)

shaunak said:


> Go for the Vodafone magic box phones. They are cheap, come with basic features and loaded with talktime.



he needs a memory card one...
Go for w270


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the w270. Its pretty decent. It costs around 3.3k i think. Music quality is bad. But nice for the price you pay.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

nvidia said:


> I have the w270. Its pretty decent. It costs around 3.3k i think. Music quality is bad. But nice for the price you pay.



Music Quality is bad meaning -- through headphones or through speakers?

Are there any offerings from Nokia, LG, Sony Ericsson and Samsung [and others?]

Is there two versions of the W270? Flip & clamshell?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

^^Yeah its flip. The music quality is good for the price you pay. It lacks bass. I haven't tried using different headphones.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

I found out the candybar version

*www.gsmarena.com/motorola_w230-2200.php

Its cheaper I think than the flip version


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

^^yeah.. its cheaper. There's one more flip phone which looks just like this but has a camera, but no MP3 player and no expandable memory.. So make sure you don't buy the camera phone..


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

LG KP110 got java i will chosse it over W270


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

Is there any difference between flip and clamshell versions? (W230 and W270)


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ W270 got dedicated button for MP3 and RADIO and looks a hell better


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 11, 2008)

Lg Kp110 
w/ 1GB free 
retails at 2800 max


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 11, 2008)

krates said:


> ^^ W270 got dedicated button for MP3 and RADIO and looks a hell better



Thanks for that info  Gonna get a W270 this week itself!



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Lg Kp110
> w/ 1GB free
> retails at 2800 max



LG does not look good. Moto takes the cake


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

One bad thing about the w270 is that it has music buttons on the sides, but you can't change tracks, you can only increase the volume. But its still a good buy.


----------



## george101 (Aug 12, 2008)

which is better w270 or kp110???


----------



## adi007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Take Nokia3110C and black tape the camera ...


----------



## krates (Aug 13, 2008)

george101 said:


> which is better w270 or kp110???



KP110 as it has got java 

atleast you will be able to install some appz on it.............


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that long pressing the volume keys change track on w270.  

But i think you better buy nokia 1200 & a philips go gear / sandisk sansa etc.  Though w270 is pretty good for the price , but after using n73 , its hard to accept the sound quality.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Oh yes... Thanks man. Never knew that.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 13, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> I'm pretty sure that long pressing the volume keys change track on w270.
> 
> But i think you better buy nokia 1200 & a philips go gear / sandisk sansa etc.  Though w270 is pretty good for the price , but after using n73 , its hard to accept the sound quality.



Hi buddy!   I already have an MP3 player -- albeit an old one (Creative TX FM MuVO) and I love it -- but carrying it to college increases the risk of it being caught -- better to have everything in one device.... also if the college authorities do catch me and confiscate my phone -- if it is a W230/W270 -- I will have no tension -- only Rs.3000 it yaar! Imagine if they take away your beloved Rs.13000 cell phone


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 13, 2008)

Then you better get w270. Another plus for w270 is it's got excellent FM reception . And the phone is small enough to hide.

My only complain is the headphone jack position in w270 , makes it hard to operate phone while jack is inserted. Seems like they'll never make a perfect phone intentionally .


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 14, 2008)

Best phone would be LG KP110
Only 2.3k and 1Gb MicroSD Card bundled... And, you can also install Java Games/Apps and themes...


----------



## saurabhpatel (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^
hardly any LG phone supports external themes also I can imagine how slow the Java apps are going to be. (being a former LG KG300 owner.)

But it does have GPRS and an Anti-theft mobile tracker.

Its internal memory is just 1 MB.

When a call arrives while listening songs , the player      stops immediately other than pausing it .

THIS ONE IS FROM GSMarena



> Hi guys,
> I bought an LG KP110, quite satisfied with that phone when looking at those features it offers when compared to other phones of similar price range by NOKIA, SAMSUNG, SONY ERICSSON etc. Previously, I owned a NOKIA 6030.
> 
> This phone is found better because:
> ...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 14, 2008)

Tell you what... Get a Sony Ericsson W200i and detach the camera by giving it to the service centre. 4500 bucks.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 15, 2008)

I just made up my mind and bought a Motorola W230 today!! 

I bought the full black "tattoo edition"

*www.cafegadgets.com/images/productImages/1796_1211883084_W230.gif

*Here is my Review of the phone*

_Box Contents

Motorola W230
2.5mm Headset
Charger
Manual and Warranty Card
Battery
PC USB Data Cable_

1) I bought this instead of the W270 because I don't like flip phones and the small screen looks ugly in the W270 and 270 is significantly more expensive
2) Tattoo edition looks great
3) I bought a bundle which has no 256MB card bundled along with it - it costs almost Rs.220 less! [so I bought a San Disk 2 GB Micro SD [5 year warranty] for Rs.400 with this savings! ]
4) This phone has digital radio --that means the channels which are digital will have much better clarity and Channel name and Music Genre are displayed on the phone!
5) FM Reception and quality is excellent
6) Listening radio through speakerphones is good but I wish I could say the same for MP3s -- there is not enough bass
7) Listening to MP3 via headphones is another matter though -- it is very very good! It is equal, if not, slightly better than my Creative MuVO
8.This is the first time I have bought a Motorola phone, and I have to say that the interface is very good -- the font is easy to read and it is easy to navigate about
10) Music Player is good, not excellent -- no equalizer -- no album art -- but it does display the Track Information like Genre,Artist,Track No,Year etc etc. And also you can put the music in folders and the phone will recognize it... unlimited number of folders allowed
11) SMS is good and it DOES NOT lag while typing.... contrary to what some ppl say
12) MMs and GPRS available
13) No Infrared or Bluetooth
14) No Java Support
14) You can use the phone as pen drive -- just plug it into the PC and it will show up as removable disk
15) The Phone charges while connected to PC
15) Screen and Glossy finish on front is fingerprint magnet
16) Phone Build Quality is superb and plush materials all around!!
17) Its very light -- and thin [not super slim but still thin]
19. Made in India -- sure feels good to read this on our Independence Day! 

Price _[The Mobile Store, Menaka, Eranakulam, Kerala]_ - Rs.2550* !:) 
*for the bundle without 256 card -- this is the better buy!
*
So totally I spent Rs.2950 [2550 on phone and 400 on 2GB MicroSD]*

This is an excellent deal for such a good phone! It looks so much more expensive than it actually is! THE perfect phone for college goers! 

My Rating - 9/10 -- bowled over by the features offered by a Rs.2.5k phone!




dheeraj_kumar said:


> Tell you what... Get a Sony Ericsson W200i and detach the camera by giving it to the service centre. 4500 bucks.



I don't have the heart to buy a new phone and rip out its camera! Besides, wont taking off the camera harm the phone? I mean, what happens when we select camera from menu?? BTW moto 230 is a MUCH better AND cheaper buy than this for a no-cam phone!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*On the LG KP110...*

*www.blogdemoviles.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/lg-kp110.jpg

This phone has an ugly design when compared to W230 [well in my opinion anyway] It has "MP3" and "MP3 PLAYER" written all over it -- like some cheap Chinese phone!

On the price front, this phone costs Rs.2800 -- which includes 1GB MicroSD -- but the W230 only costs Rs.2950 -- with 2GB SanDisk [5 year warranty] !! So Moto beats it in this area also

The only redeeming feature of the 110 is the Java support -- but I'll pass -- the Moto wins hands down in every other area!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So Take Care Friends!

And Happy Independence Day!!

*www.rumela.com/events/image/india_flag3.jpg


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 16, 2008)

Good review. I'd like to know about the phone's battery life. Can you give me some info on battery life especially while playing fm radio  through headphone ?

And does is support some more efficient format like aac or eaac+ ?

You said you're using 2gig card. Does loading too much music affect music player's interface speed ?

Most importantly , i heard the AD50 2.5 to 3.5 mm Adapter is compatible with this model. Is it true ? Because usual bundled motorola headphone is too big for my ear.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 16, 2008)

> I don't have the heart to buy a new phone and rip out its camera! Besides, wont taking off the camera harm the phone? I mean, what happens when we select camera from menu?? BTW moto 230 is a MUCH better AND cheaper buy than this for a no-cam phone!


Heh, When you select camera from the menu, you just get the camera app started, but nothing's visible of course like in a dark room. You can just press a key to exit it just like normal  Tried and tested. The reason I recommended sony is because its high quality music, and its stability overall  Just like you're a moto fan now, I'm a sony fan, what can I say?

have fun with your new mob!


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 16, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> Good review. I'd like to know about the phone's battery life. Can you give me some info on battery life especially while playing fm radio  through headphone ?



I can't comment on the battery life just yet, because I only got the phone yesterday evening!   But, when I  got home, I did charge the phone to the max (Batt lvl 6) by connecting to my PC using data cable -- then I listened to MP3 for an hour and then used radio for half an hour -- then went to sleep -- upon checking in the morning -- the battery is still in full charge (lvl 6) -- so my estimation would be 2 days of battery life with moderate MP3 and FM usage 



Tamoghno said:


> And does is support some more efficient format like aac or eaac+ ?



Havent tested this out yet -- but I reckon it does not support it, looking at the specs at GSM ARENA -- *www.gsmarena.com/motorola_w230-2200.php



Tamoghno said:


> You said you're using 2gig card. Does loading too much music affect music player's interface speed ?



No it does not slow the music player down! Thank god for this! 



Tamoghno said:


> Most importantly , i heard the AD50 2.5 to 3.5 mm Adapter is compatible with this model. Is it true ? Because usual bundled motorola headphone is too big for my ear.



Buddy I though I was the only one who was having problems with the bundled headset!! Yes it is too large for my ears also  Maybe Moto thinks elfs buy their headphones 

I too need help on this -- I am considering buying the 2.5 -- 3.5mm converter -- which one should I buy?

Also, what is the best way to protect the screen from scratches? [not interested in lamination/crystal case]

_*On Another Note*_

In some websites, people complained that if a call came while listening to MP3, the phone would hang/restart or some glitch occurs -- this is not true because my friend called while I was listening to MP3 == the Player paused and minimised, then after I had finished attending the call, the player came back on and continued playing where it had left off! 

Another good feature is that you can "Hide" the MP3 layer i.e. it minimises to the main menu and you can use the phone while listening to music.... for ex -- you can read SMS and play games while listening to MP3



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Just like you're a moto fan now, I'm a sony fan, what can I say?
> have fun with your new mob!



Hi buddy!  am not a Moto fan -- this is the first motorola phone I have bought! Hope it is a good companion in the long run 

BTW I already have a Sony -- K310i -- has served me really well!! 

Thank You & Cheers!


----------



## krates (Aug 16, 2008)

dude if you are hiding your phone from the college authorities then why you were not buying a camera one


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 16, 2008)

krates said:


> dude if you are hiding your phone from the college authorities then why you were not buying a camera one



lol good point! 

If they do catch a camera phone -- they wont return
Vice Versa for non cam

_*UPDATE*_

This phone can be synced with WMP11 -- although in Moto site it is a feature which is only given for W270

*UPDATE 2*

1.This phone is not working with Motorola Phone Tools v5 !!  But that is maybe because this is a new phone n the market -- hop they will add support for this in the future verisons! I really want to transfer my contacts to this phone!! can't be bothered to type it all upp -- it looks like I will have to do that now!!! 

2. When a track finishes playing in MP3 player, it does not automatically go to the next track!  But Shuffle function is available though -- and this makes up for the glitch somewhat!! 

3. Since I am new to Moto phones, I can't figure out how to go to next line in SMS (return key function) -- can anyone help out?

4. I have not charged using the provided charger!  Charging through your PC's USB is convinient and fast!! And you can transfer music during charging!  And this phone is a battery sipper -- very little consumption!


----------

